# Xikar Crystal Humidifier 250 issues.



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys. I bought one of these to take the place of the two florist foam humidifiers in my 300ct humidor. I've seasoned it over the last three days, and now it seems to be hovering consistently around 73% humidity... I've salt tested my hygrometer and it was spot on. I'm not sure what to do about the excess 8% humidity. I was actually worried about being under humidified with the 250 vs my 300 humidor.

Anyone have any experiences with these things?


----------



## xtlosx (Nov 7, 2011)

My smaller Xikar units did that pretty much, kept it around 73%... You can try a little kitty litter even, I have heard that helps to soak up some extra humidity.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Divinedark said:


> Hey guys. I bought one of these to take the place of the two florist foam humidifiers in my 300ct humidor. I've seasoned it over the last three days, and now it seems to be hovering consistently around 73% humidity... I've salt tested my hygrometer and it was spot on. I'm not sure what to do about the excess 8% humidity. I was actually worried about being under humidified with the 250 vs my 300 humidor.
> 
> Anyone have any experiences with these things?


Use Heartfelt beads, either 70 or 65 perecent RH, whichever you prefer. It will get the extra moisture out of there in no time.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Kitty litter! just do search here on puff....


----------



## Divinedark (Oct 23, 2011)

I actually just bought 1/2 lb of Heartfelt beads and a mesh sack to put them in. Should be here tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

What did you use to season your humidor? I'm thinking that the seasoning took your humidor to high humidity. You can try leaving the Crystal out and let the humidor settle down on its own. Put it back in once it drops to the 60s. They should maintain around 68%~65% based on my experience with them.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

The beads will fix it. Just use the Xikar gel in the winter when the heat dries your house out. Otherwise the beads will be plenty of humidification for SC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> Kitty litter! just do search here on puff....


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I had the very same problem with the Xicar 250. I would air out the humidor to get the humidity back down, put the xicar back in, and within a few hours, the humidity would skyrocket to the high 70's (on a calibrated hygrometer). A few weeks later I purchased Heartfelt beads and my humidity has been rock-solid at 65% ever since (6 months or so). Beads Rock. 

For the cat sand people.... I put beads in my humidors, and I recently started my overflow in a tuperador. At first I had the same issues with the KL, but after the help on here I put more dry in, and it is working great. I think both options work good. KL for tuperador/coolidor and beads for desktop humidors.


----------

